# PTimer



## speedcuber100 (May 23, 2011)

I had download Stefam Pochman's timer called PTimer, but i was wondering how to use 2 keys instead of the space bar to start the timer. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Stefan (May 23, 2011)

Stefa*n* Pochman*n*

Depends on which version you use, here's the one using two keys and description:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?16952-PTimer-demo-and-explanation&highlight=ptimer


----------



## speedcuber100 (May 24, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Stefa*n* Pochman*n*
> 
> Depends on which version you use, here's the one using two keys and description:
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?16952-PTimer-demo-and-explanation&highlight=ptimer


 
Thanks! By the way, sorry for the typos, i type so fast that i cant keep track


----------



## RubikZz (May 24, 2011)

Maybe you must check your text after typing, thats better for other people to read.


----------



## Stefan (May 24, 2011)

Yeah, especially when he *wants something* from others. I only answered here because it's about my program.



speedcuber100 said:


> *sorry* for the typos


 
Really?


----------

